# White "mark" on frame, any ideas?



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I've had my 555 since the end of April and about a month or so ago I took it out to go riding and I noticed these marks on the frame. I had cleaned it after my last ride and didn't notice it. I have no idea how they got there as I've never crashed it and it hangs by the wheels from the ceiling in the garage. It still feels smooth when runnning your finger over it and I took it to a LBS and they said it looks more cosmetic rather than "frame integrity", but also had no idea what would have caused it....
I've tried waxing it and Pedros cleaner and no change.

Just wondering if anyone here had any thoughts...?


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

certainly doesnt look serious. probably a small abrasion that made the clearcoat a little opaque. i cant think of anything short of redoing the clearcoat which would be overkill. dont sweat this one.


----------

